# Can You Think Of Something Good That Happened Due To COVID?



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2020)

For me and some other seniors in town, free, fresh cooked meals were delivered, at first 5 nights a week, then three. The program was started by a  young man who is active in the community and is a friend of my DIL. She added me to the list. I know he comes from good genes because his grandfather was a nice man, an active church member at the church my parents attended. He has his grandfather's name.  In some cases, this young man got restaurants to donate the meals or accept lower payments. We also got other items: toilet paper, masks, milk, eggs, fruit (some of which I shared with seniors in my building) and even a bouquet of flowers once.  He started out with 40 people and ended with around 230 people. His volunteers would not take tips but near the end, I gave mine a nice tip and my CD.  I also donated to the program three times.

Those of us who were members of the senior center got boxes of non-perishable food items 5 times beginning shortly after the virus hit and ending at the end of June. They seemed to have been sponsored by United Healthcare (UH) in coordination with our county senior program. I'm not nor have I ever been a member of UH. I gave a couple of the boxes to other seniors...two of whom are blind and can't get out like they used to, the other who was in need.

My closest friends and I are staying in better touch. We have more and longer conversations. We always wind up laughing, sometimes hysterically, which is so needed during this time. People I may not hear from in awhile have also reached out...seem to want to be and stay connected.  I've also made a new friend who calls to check on me every week or so.

I've been able to catch up on some things in the house, release new music which I've put off for more than a decade and start promoting same.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2020)

the only thing i know of is stories in the news of restaurants donating free meals in various places.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 28, 2020)

We're saving a bit of money, as a result of this virus, and our staying at home most of the time.  There have been some weeks, this year, where I spent more money on gas for the mowers than I did for the vehicles.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2020)

I agree with Don, I broke the habit of going shopping as a form of recreation.

I was cleaning more in the beginning but I seem to have gotten that new urge under control.


----------



## LindaB (Aug 28, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with Don, I broke the habit of going shopping as a form of recreation.
> 
> I was cleaning more in the beginning but I seem to have gotten that new urge under control.


Yes, @Aunt Bea, I did the same recreational shopping. The bad news is that I still have Amazon!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2020)

Like @Aunt Bea, I did a lot of housekeeping chores in the beginning. Clearing drawers, purging some things from my closet, that kind of thing.  Like her, I slowed way down on that.  

A big positive is that DH & I have been enjoying our pool this summer, much more so than since our children were young.  We swim every morning.  It's great exercise and a terrific way to start the day.   I hope we do this again next summer after the pandemic is over. (Please, God, let it be over by next summer).

We've gotten friendly with a couple of sets of neighbors who've moved in over the past year. They're at home, we're at home. They're walking the 'hood, we're walking the 'hood. We brought them tomatoes from our garden, they baked cookies for us in appreciation. Pretty sweet. 

Very few of life's experiences are all good or all bad. It's also true of safer-at-home.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2020)

I forgot to mention that a different group from the one that was bringing us dinners started setting up right around the corner on Tuesdays and were giving away fresh produce and canned goods. I never went because I'm not one to be washing and cutting up vegetables and I prefer the few fruits I don't buy frozen to be organic. Someone did send me some of the canned goods and a couple of produce items, however. He  had gotten so much stuff one day he was begging people to take some off his hands.

Another benefit...hardly any traffic in the area and I live in the business district in a usually high traffic area, especially when school is in session.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 29, 2020)

I am hard pressed to find anything good in the coronavirus situation.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

Same here @Butterfly.


----------



## old medic (Aug 29, 2020)

2 weeks off camping by myself in the yard?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 29, 2020)

Have been able to keep up with housework and decluttering.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2020)

I can't think of anything good that happened during this pandemic, I just hope that someday things will go back to normal.


----------



## chic (Aug 29, 2020)

No. Not a thing.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 29, 2020)

We are saving money for not going out to restaurants  everyday. Now many girlfriend Sharon has a infection in her right foot called Cellulitis the hospital E.R. told her a few days ago.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 29, 2020)

From a societal standpoint, nothing good has come of this tragedy.

From a selfish perspective, the Planet Fitness has been shut down.  It seems that 75% of the parking spaces are used by their members.  With it shut down, I can park close to my favorite booze store.

Frankly, I don't mind the quarantine as I live a semi-hermit existence anyway.


----------



## 911 (Aug 29, 2020)

My test came back negative.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 29, 2020)

a  lot of introspection. 
analyzing, evaluation,
organizing, creating,
connection to our maker,
appreciation of life,
self-discovery,
discrimination as to what is most important,
realizations,
planning for after the pandemic,
re-invention of self,
reflecting, a stepping back,
regrouping, discovering the awe of life.


----------



## mlh (Aug 29, 2020)

It has given me more time to spend with God and get to know myself better. I have learned it is okay to be alone.


----------



## gennie (Aug 29, 2020)

Less traffic means cleaner air.


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 29, 2020)

On my daily walk outside, I find people say "Good Morning" more. I have spent more time with my grown children. I don't go out to just browse when I shop and when I do shop, I tend to stay more locally. Less traffic means I can get where I am going sooner. Hopefully we all learn to respect and cherish life more fully and realize that we should never take anything for granted.


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 29, 2020)

Agreeing  with Gennie about the cleaners air, and waters too., very well shown in Venice. Hope that finally convinces skeptics how much humans are messing up the planet, and maybe it could be reduced or avoided.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm so miserable with my mask on that I don't spend the time grocery shopping like I did before. I buy the essentials and get out as quick as possible,in the process I saved quite a bit of money despite the higher costs of some items. 
Dropped a few pounds in the process also.
Purging my house and not replacing items that I normally would pick up here and there that I really didn't need.
Trying out new recipes that I've had for years. the last one was dated 1981.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 29, 2020)

When I see people out and about, even though they have masks on  and are social distancing, they are talking to one another instead of having their face in a phone for a change and texting.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 31, 2020)

No. No. No. Are we saving money? Yeah, but this is the time in my life I was planning on spending some of it! No cruising, no travel, just Puerta Backyarda. Not much eating out, no bridge club. No socializing. I need introspection like I need a hole in the head.  Nope. Nope. Nope.


----------

